# Cupcake soap



## agriffin

Bottom is regular CP and the top is whipped soap.


----------



## MrsFusion

Those are AWESOME!  What did you use for the sprinkles beside jojoba bead?


----------



## cwarren

AWSOME -- you must share the whipped soap secret .. thats why I'm taking cake decorating class now.. so I can make pretties


----------



## agriffin

Recipe:

100 grams Olive Oil
100 grams coconut oil
50 grams castor oil
500 grams palm oil
10 oz water
103 grams lye

Put the solid oils in the mixer first and whip up until its nice and fluffy.  Add your liquid oils slowly and whip until fluffy.

Then add your lye water slowly and keep whipping.  You're going to loose some whip.  You can also add your fragrance and color now.

I make my lye water the night before and keep it in the fridge.  You want everything either cold (lye water) or room temp.

I've also put my oils over ice (like when whipping shea butter) to stiffen them up a bit.

I use my kitchen aide mixer but a hand mixer will work as well.

You want to use more (60% +) solid oils/fats to get a better whip.  Lard, palm, tallow, coconut oil...are all great.  

Visit Nizzy's site for more info.  http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm

The toppings are jojoba beads and body safe glitter.  The "cherries" are actually christmas berry decorations I took apart.

If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.

ETA:  I also added a bit of cornstarch to hold the whip a bit better.  I think it was about 2 tablespoons.


----------



## Hazel

Gorgeous! You're so talented and creative.


----------



## Deda

So cute!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha

Those are really nice!!


----------



## pgnlady

Very cool.  I want to try that whipped soap recipe, will let you know when I do.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## nattynoo

Nizzys soap is on my to do list.

Agriffin, they look suberb. 
They look soft like cream. Are they set firm in the picture???


----------



## agriffin

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Nizzys soap is on my to do list.
> 
> Agriffin, they look suberb.
> They look soft like cream. Are they set firm in the picture???



Thanks!

Yes, It sets up firm.


----------



## photoshadows

Those are so cute! They look so realistic too! Nicely done! And the "cherries" are a brilliant touch!


----------



## zilke

Omg those are adorable.. Fantastic job!


----------



## ewenique

Look good enough to eat!


----------



## Hazel

agriffin said:
			
		

> If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.



When do you need the feedback? I'll try but it's not going to be until next weekend. My sister used to decorate cakes and she has disposable piping bags. I'll make it and she said she'll do the decorating.


----------



## evatgirl73

Beautiful!!


----------



## agriffin

Hazel said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you need the feedback? I'll try but it's not going to be until next weekend. My sister used to decorate cakes and she has disposable piping bags. I'll make it and she said she'll do the decorating.
Click to expand...


Oh yay!  That would work.

I probably won't do the first class until Jan.


----------



## ToniD

Beautiful!  Look so great!  Wow!!


----------



## Hazel

agriffin said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you need the feedback? I'll try but it's not going to be until next weekend. My sister used to decorate cakes and she has disposable piping bags. I'll make it and she said she'll do the decorating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yay!  That would work.
> 
> I probably won't do the first class until Jan.
Click to expand...


Good! That will give it time to cure.


----------



## Hazel

Amanda - 

I finally got the whipped soap made and used it on 6 cupcake bath fizzies. The extra I put into silicone molds and it will be interesting to see how they turn out.

Your instructions were so easy to follow. The mistakes I made were entirely my own doing.  :roll:  I wasn't going to color or scent the soap then decided while I was whipping it to add some vanilla bean noel. 

I added some and then realized it would turn the soap brown. So I decided to add some chocolate FO. It smelled good and I had the "bright" idea to add a little cocoa powder to help darken the color even further. 

I put the soap into a bag, cut a corner off and started to squeeze it onto the top of the fizzies. I should have waited for my sister. The fizzies ended up looking like a dog had crapped on them.   

One thing I wondered about as I was whipping the soap - how do you know when you've achieved trace? The beater left trails across the soap since it was so whippy. I just kept whipping it until it started to get thick like pudding. I hope I whipped it long enough. 

Now I just have to wait and see how they turn out. I'll have to post pics later.


----------



## tisci

agriffin said:
			
		

> Recipe:
> 
> 100 grams Olive Oil
> 100 grams coconut oil
> 50 grams castor oil
> 500 grams palm oil
> 10 oz water
> 103 grams lye
> 
> Put the solid oils in the mixer first and whip up until its nice and fluffy.  Add your liquid oils slowly and whip until fluffy.
> 
> Then add your lye water slowly and keep whipping.  You're going to loose some whip.  You can also add your fragrance and color now.
> 
> I make my lye water the night before and keep it in the fridge.  You want everything either cold (lye water) or room temp.
> 
> I've also put my oils over ice (like when whipping shea butter) to stiffen them up a bit.
> 
> I use my kitchen aide mixer but a hand mixer will work as well.
> 
> You want to use more (60% +) solid oils/fats to get a better whip.  Lard, palm, tallow, coconut oil...are all great.
> 
> Visit Nizzy's site for more info.  http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm
> 
> The toppings are jojoba beads and body safe glitter.  The "cherries" are actually christmas berry decorations I took apart.
> 
> If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.
> 
> ETA:  I also added a bit of cornstarch to hold the whip a bit better.  I think it was about 2 tablespoons.



How many cupcakes can you "frost" w/this recipe? I'm hoping to make cupcakes sometime in the next month. And is there any substitute you would recommend for coconut oil? I prefer not to use it as some people I know are allergic to it.


----------



## chefinblue

Hazel, I can answer that: it's more about consistency than anything else. Also, the cure time, due to the slow reaction of the lye in the finished product, is about 7-10 days. So it's not something you can use right away and making sure you used up all of the lye is pretty much impossible to tell unless you use some and see how your skin reacts. If anyone has figured out a way around this please let me know.  :wink:  You can also thicken the mixture if your liquid oils were too warm by sticking the base of your bowl in an ice bath for a few seconds...just make sure you get to the bottom of the bowl well so you don't end up with cold lumps.

I made a bunch of chocolate shipped soap using Nizzy's recipe and lard (can't say that I liked that part but it was cheap to test the recipe with) about a month ago and I was ultra cautious and didn't let anyone use it for two weeks just to be on the safe side. But when they did they all loved it.

Other neat thing about whipped soap is that it floats!


----------



## chefinblue

tisci: you can use lard or shortening.


----------



## emilaid

They look totally amazing!!!!!!!!  Do you have any problems with the whipped top seperating from the base when you use them?

I've made little cupcakes before with whipped soap on top, but when I used them they seperated.

Would love to know if there's something I can do to stop this from happening?


----------



## agriffin

Hazel said:
			
		

> Amanda -
> 
> I finally got the whipped soap made and used it on 6 cupcake bath fizzies. The extra I put into silicone molds and it will be interesting to see how they turn out.
> 
> Your instructions were so easy to follow. The mistakes I made were entirely my own doing.  :roll:  I wasn't going to color or scent the soap then decided while I was whipping it to add some vanilla bean noel.
> 
> I added some and then realized it would turn the soap brown. So I decided to add some chocolate FO. It smelled good and I had the "bright" idea to add a little cocoa powder to help darken the color even further.
> 
> I put the soap into a bag, cut a corner off and started to squeeze it onto the top of the fizzies. I should have waited for my sister. The fizzies ended up looking like a dog had crapped on them.
> 
> One thing I wondered about as I was whipping the soap - how do you know when you've achieved trace? The beater left trails across the soap since it was so whippy. I just kept whipping it until it started to get thick like pudding. I hope I whipped it long enough.
> 
> Now I just have to wait and see how they turn out. I'll have to post pics later.



Well....there's a market for doo doo looking soap!  lol

How was the consistancy of it?

Please do post pics, Hazel!

Thanks, chefinblue for your input.  Very helpful!

Emilaid, I have an old batch that I didn't have any separation problems with.  This batch is about ready to test...I'll let you know.

If you are having separation problems...perhaps you can make your base and top out of the whipped soap during the same session.  So the base is still wet and the top is just an extension of the base?


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Really nice work.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel

chefinblue said:
			
		

> Hazel, I can answer that: it's more about consistency than anything else.



Thanks for the answer. It had a pudding like consistency so I thought it was okay. I checked it today and it didn't zap me.




			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> [Well....there's a market for doo doo looking soap!  lol



Okay...here's the doo doo whipped soap bath fizzie cupcakes. (I'm humiliating myself here by showing my sad looking examples after Amanda's beautiful ones.)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Will really look like doo doo once the soap starts getting darker from the VBN.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also, I didn't get all the palm & coconut whipped because after I unmolded the poinsettias, I saw lumps of po/co. The rough surface of the soap is because I put sugar crystals in the bottom of the mold. I do like the effect it gave the soaps.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin

Those aren't bad!  I like the peaks you got, especially on the bottom one in yellow.  That's what I have trouble with.


----------



## Hazel

Eh...they're not bad for a first try. The peaks were accidental. They just happened that way. I never realized how hard it is to squeeze and try to guide the bag at the same time. It felt very awkward to me. 

Next time, I *will *wait for my sister to decorate them. She's got disposable bags and fancy tips. Thanks for posting this recipe and tutorial. The whipped soap was fun to make and I'm going to do another batch. Although, I think I'll do all of it in soap.

Also, the soap has hardened up nicely.


----------



## krissy

i bought the small tips from Michael's and then cut a hole in the corner of a gallon size zip lock. it has been working fine for me to do the cupcake tops.


----------



## Hazel

krissy - 

Thanks for the tip. That's a good idea. One of the problems was I cut too much of the corner of the bag. Mainly it was just inexperience. However, I decided last night that they may look bad but it's a good example for new soapers.

They can look at the pics and say "I *can *do better than *that*!"


----------



## Hazel

Update!

The whipped soap came off 5 of the bath fizzies.    So, I decided to play with one of the soaps. I filled the bathroom sink and plopped one into the water. It's true...it's true! The soap does float.   

Amanda - 

The soap has only been curing for a couple of weeks but the lather is great. I think it's really going to be wonderful once the soap is completely cured.


----------



## NancyRogers

I don't know how I missed this post originally.  Amanda, I love them!  So cute!


----------



## agriffin

Yeah, I haven't tried to put the whipped soap on bath fizzies.  I wonder how people get that kinda stuff to stick together.  

Thanks for the feedback, Hazel!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hazel

You're welcome! Thanks again for the recipe. I wouldn't have attempted this if you hadn't posted it and wrote out the instructions. I'll give you an update on the soap in a couple of weeks.

I wish at least two of the soaps had adhered to the fizzies because then I could have given them out as gifts. I'm going to have to search for info on how people get the soap to stick on fizzies. I'd like to try this again.

BTW, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## hellocrafty

hazel, did the whipped soap adhere well to the fizzy? any separation problems? 
great job, btw!


----------



## agriffin

tisci said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> 100 grams Olive Oil
> 100 grams coconut oil
> 50 grams castor oil
> 500 grams palm oil
> 10 oz water
> 103 grams lye
> 
> Put the solid oils in the mixer first and whip up until its nice and fluffy.  Add your liquid oils slowly and whip until fluffy.
> 
> Then add your lye water slowly and keep whipping.  You're going to loose some whip.  You can also add your fragrance and color now.
> 
> I make my lye water the night before and keep it in the fridge.  You want everything either cold (lye water) or room temp.
> 
> I've also put my oils over ice (like when whipping shea butter) to stiffen them up a bit.
> 
> I use my kitchen aide mixer but a hand mixer will work as well.
> 
> You want to use more (60% +) solid oils/fats to get a better whip.  Lard, palm, tallow, coconut oil...are all great.
> 
> Visit Nizzy's site for more info.  http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm
> 
> The toppings are jojoba beads and body safe glitter.  The "cherries" are actually christmas berry decorations I took apart.
> 
> If anyone tries this recipe let me know how it goes.  I'll be using it for a class coming up so would love some feedback.
> 
> ETA:  I also added a bit of cornstarch to hold the whip a bit better.  I think it was about 2 tablespoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many cupcakes can you "frost" w/this recipe? I'm hoping to make cupcakes sometime in the next month. And is there any substitute you would recommend for coconut oil? I prefer not to use it as some people I know are allergic to it.
Click to expand...


I just saw this...sorry!  You can sub the coconut with palm kernal.  

I didn't count how many it frosted.  I did the cupcakes and then poured some into a log mold.  Maybe 20 full sized cupcakes if I had to guess?  But not real sure.


----------



## Hazel

hellocrafty said:
			
		

> hazel, did the whipped soap adhere well to the fizzy? any separation problems?
> great job, btw!



No, 5 of the soaps came off the fizzies. I don't know how people get whipped soap to adhere to fizzies. Perhaps if I "roughen" the top of the fizzies? I'll just have to try again.


----------



## mom2tyler

Hi, does anyone know the cure time for the whipped soap?
Thanks!~


----------



## agriffin

mom2tyler said:
			
		

> Hi, does anyone know the cure time for the whipped soap?
> Thanks!~



Cure time would still be 4-6 weeks.  One thing I've noticed since it doesn't go through any heating or gel it can take longer to stop zapping.  Up to a week with one batch I made.


----------



## coco cooks

I want to make thses. I have a  pastry / cake decorating backgorund and would love to combine what I know. 
 When you use your KA, is it soley dedicated to soap, or the one you use for food too. Dont want to mess up my precious. LOL

Maybe I will try to make the popular french macarons with a whipped filling?


----------



## tisci

How long does it usually take the cupcakes to firm up enough to be able to apply the whipped frosting? I have the ingredients to make the cupcakes, but I'm missing the castor oil for the frosting. I was thinking about making the cupcakes tomorrow & then letting them harden & getting the castor oil this weekend. If not, can I just wait to make the cupcakes Saturday & then frost them on Sunday? I'm worried I'm gonna screw them up somehow.


----------



## agriffin

coco cooks said:
			
		

> I want to make thses. I have a  pastry / cake decorating backgorund and would love to combine what I know.
> When you use your KA, is it soley dedicated to soap, or the one you use for food too. Dont want to mess up my precious. LOL
> 
> Maybe I will try to make the popular french macarons with a whipped filling?



I have a bowl and a whisk attachment dedicated to just soaping.


----------



## agriffin

tisci said:
			
		

> How long does it usually take the cupcakes to firm up enough to be able to apply the whipped frosting? I have the ingredients to make the cupcakes, but I'm missing the castor oil for the frosting. I was thinking about making the cupcakes tomorrow & then letting them harden & getting the castor oil this weekend. If not, can I just wait to make the cupcakes Saturday & then frost them on Sunday? I'm worried I'm gonna screw them up somehow.



You can actually pour the cp bottoms and immediately make the frosting or you could do it a day apart.  I wouldn't do it too far apart.  If you do it a day apart or more it helps to take a fork or toothpick and scratch the surface of your cupcake bottom that you will be frosting.  This helps it adhere better.


----------



## tisci

agriffin said:
			
		

> tisci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it usually take the cupcakes to firm up enough to be able to apply the whipped frosting? I have the ingredients to make the cupcakes, but I'm missing the castor oil for the frosting. I was thinking about making the cupcakes tomorrow & then letting them harden & getting the castor oil this weekend. If not, can I just wait to make the cupcakes Saturday & then frost them on Sunday? I'm worried I'm gonna screw them up somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually pour the cp bottoms and immediately make the frosting or you could do it a day apart.  I wouldn't do it too far apart.  If you do it a day apart or more it helps to take a fork or toothpick and scratch the surface of your cupcake bottom that you will be frosting.  This helps it adhere better.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much Amanda! I will make them both on Saturday then!


----------



## coco cooks

agriffin said:
			
		

> coco cooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make thses. I have a  pastry / cake decorating backgorund and would love to combine what I know.
> When you use your KA, is it soley dedicated to soap, or the one you use for food too. Dont want to mess up my precious. LOL
> 
> Maybe I will try to make the popular french macarons with a whipped filling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bowl and a whisk attachment dedicated to just soaping.
Click to expand...


Sigh...Cant afford to invest in that yet but will dedicate an old hand blender for it. Should work.


----------



## tisci

Just made some today. This is my best looking one. While they are okay looking, the process was torture through some of it. I never got the whipped consistency that you guys got & I followed the recipe exactly, even adding the corn starch. I made 24 cupcakes & was only able to frost 12 of them because the frosting was so hard to work with. It was hardening & jamming up the tip. I ended up getting it all over my arm when the bag burst open. I took what was left in my bowl & scooped it into a gingerbread man mold. I'm pretty sure if I got a fluffy whipped consistency I could have frosted them all, but it was like thick buttercream & even if I was able to use it all up it would have only frosted about 15. 12 cupcakes & a small deformed gingerbread man. I'm going to try again though. This is only my 7th batch of soap. Just figured I'd post my experience.

The cupcake is also supposed to be pink, but it turned out more purple. I'm not very good w/the micas I guess. I did neon pink w/some black to darken it because it came out pastel the last time I used it.


----------



## Hazel

Your cupcake looks wonderfully edible. I'm sooo craving a cupcake right now. I'm sorry you had problems with it hardening.


----------



## tisci

Thanks Hazel. I'm glad they turned out good. I suppose the hardening is trial & error I guess. It will be worth it if my friends all like them.


----------



## dubnica

tisci said:
			
		

> Just made some today. This is my best looking one. While they are okay looking, the process was torture through some of it. I never got the whipped consistency that you guys got & I followed the recipe exactly, even adding the corn starch. I made 24 cupcakes & was only able to frost 12 of them because the frosting was so hard to work with. It was hardening & jamming up the tip. I ended up getting it all over my arm when the bag burst open. I took what was left in my bowl & scooped it into a gingerbread man mold. I'm pretty sure if I got a fluffy whipped consistency I could have frosted them all, but it was like thick buttercream & even if I was able to use it all up it would have only frosted about 15. 12 cupcakes & a small deformed gingerbread man. I'm going to try again though. This is only my 7th batch of soap. Just figured I'd post my experience.
> 
> The cupcake is also supposed to be pink, but it turned out more purple. I'm not very good w/the micas I guess. I did neon pink w/some black to darken it because it came out pastel the last time I used it.



Wow that looks so yummy, I just want to lick that top off....


----------



## heartandsoap

These cupcake soaps are awesome!! what a great thread.


----------

